
Ask HN: Tool to Combine PPT/PPTX Files? - raizinho
I&#x27;m working on a curiosity project where I want to split different pptx slideshows into single slides and then rearrange them.<p>The splitting part was easy enough with [officer](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;davidgohel&#x2F;officer) but there aren&#x27;t much options for putting them back together. I found some VBA scripts (none of which I want to use), and a [perl&#x2F;js script](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;adamkewley&#x2F;ppt-combiner-console&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;pptCombiner.js) which only works on Windows and seems pretty fragile.<p>Are there any command line tools that could do this?
======
LarryMade2
Export to a PDF then reorder the PDF pages would by my process which is doable
on the command line, wipes out all those distracting item-level animations in
the process too. :-)

